# Installation Windows impossible : formatage-GPT-Erreur...



## tibochamp (7 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je poste ici car j'ai l'impression d'avoir essayer toutes les hypothèses trouvées sur différents forums. 

Je n'arrive plus à installer windows 10 sur mon iMac 27 pouces 2011. Quelle que soit la méthode, avec ou sans Bootcamp, je tombe sur une erreur. 

Voici l'historique:  

Windows 10 y était installé depuis des années sur le Fusion Drive d'origine, je ne sais plus exactement comment j'avais fait, mais c'est une mise à niveau après windows 8.1 qui elle même datait de quand le lecteur DVD marchait encore. 
Ce dernier étant mort depuis un bail déjà, comme je crois chez la quasi totalité des utilisateurs de cette machine d'ailleurs, mais je passe sur la durabilité limitée des produits Apple... J'entreprend de profiter du changement de carte graphique (morte elle aussi il y a quelques semaines) pour remplacer le lecteur DVD par un SSD. Et donc d'y réinstaller l'OS Apple qui commençait à bien ramer sur son disque dur et le windows à qui ça n'aurait pas fait de mal. Pour Apple, pas de souci, tout se passe parfaitement. 

Pour Windows ça se complique, la première installation fonctionne, sans passer par bootcamp, en créant directement une partition sur le SSD via utilitaire de disques; mais je réalise que l'audio ne fonctionne pas sous windows, j'essaie des mises a jour de pilote, et lance un windows update qui foire lamentablement, plus accès au windows qui bloque au redémarrage sur son joli logo bleu. 

Je me dit, pas de souci je recommence l'installation de windows. Mais non, plus possible. Si je passe par Bootcamp, à l'installation, il me dit que le disque est MBR et qu'il a besoin de GPT, sinon, il dit qu'il n'arrive pas à formater ni a trouver de partition déjà formatée... A un moment il a aussi dit qu'il ne pouvait pas installer parce qu'il était justement en GPT... 
J'ai pu réussir un début d'installation sur le Fusion Drive mais bug dans la deuxième phase, après le redémarrage, pendant qu'il te demande des trucs genre "voulez vous utiliser Cortana...  " : system_failure_... je ne sais plus quoi... 

J'ai pensé que c'était du nouveau format des SSD APFS, mais je l'ai repassé en HFS+ et c'est exactement pareil.

Je ne vois plus trop quoi faire. Peut-être faut-il tout lui préparer pour qu'il n'ait pas à formater du tout? Mais avec quel utilitaire peut-on faire du NTFS et que Windows n'ait qu'à s'installer ? N'a-t'il pas besoin de plusieurs partitions (recovery et autres...). 
J'ai aussi voulu installer Windows sur un disque externe, mais ça n'a pas marché non plus, il dit pas de Boot... (je n'ai pas de USB3, donc j'ai testé en FireWire 800) 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur, parce que là... je ne vois plus. 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> Windows 10 y était installé depuis des années sur le Fusion Drive d'origine


Sur un modèle de...


tibochamp a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus à installer windows 10 sur mon iMac 27 pouces 2011


...c'est impossible puisque l'option FusionDrive n'est apparu que fin 2012.

Au lu de ta demande, tu as beaucoup joué à l'apprenti sorcier. Je pense que ton problème de base est bien FusionDrive, si tel est le cas, car c'est la concaténation _(assemblage)_ d'un disque sur à plateaux avec un SSD pour n'en faire plus qu'un.

Sinon, par défaut avec un iMac 27 de 2011, l'installation d'une version de Windows n'est possible qu'avec un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à l'échec, mais tu peux très bien, si le SuperDrive est HS, utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe que l'on trouve pour environ 30 € sur Amazon.


----------



## tibochamp (8 Juin 2018)

Bonjour Locke, et merci pour ta réponse.
Effectivement, je me suis trompé, il n'a pas de Fusion Drive mais un bête disque dur. Désolé, je vais corriger mon poste en conséquences. Par contre le problème ne peut de fait pas venir de là. 
Si c'est "jouer à l'apprenti sorcier" de réparer un ordinateur que ni Apple ni aucun réparateur agréé ne voulait encore réparer pour cause d'obsolescence, selon toi je doit me contenter de faire ce que Apple veut bien que je fasse sur ses ordinateurs à savoir utiliser des applications téléchargées sur l'App Store et des applications Apple et en changer gentiment tous les 5 ans au moins. Ce n'est pas ma conception de l'utilisation d'objets qui sont encore tout à fait actuels en terme de CPU, stockage etc... On n'est plus à l'époque ou les puces doublaient leurs capacités tous les ans... 

Pour revenir au fond, j'ai essayé avec un disque DVD externe de ce type : Superdrive apple et un DVD windows 8.1 non pas gravé mais acheté dans un vrai magasin, et ça ne boote pas dessus, ça reste sur un trait en haut a gauche , en attente. 
Je te fait remarquer que BootCamp précisait d'ailleurs que WIndows ne pouvait pas être installé depuis un lecteur DVD USB. 



Locke a dit:


> Sinon, par défaut avec un iMac 27 de 2011, l'installation d'une version de Windows n'est possible qu'avec un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC.


Ma question à ce sujet : pourquoi ? 

Merci d'avance s'il y a d'autres idées.


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ma conception de l'utilisation d'objets qui sont encore tout à fait actuels en terme de CPU, stockage etc... On n'est plus à l'époque ou les puces doublaient leurs capacités tous les ans...


Je ne suis pas d'accord étant donné que j'ai eu un iMac 27 de 2011 qui était un véritable chauffage d'appoint en égard de mon iMac 27 de fin 2015. De plus, sur le modèle de 2011 les ports USB sont en 2.0, donc d'une extrême lenteur lors de la copie de gros fichiers. Tout le matériel interne est bien obsolète en égard des spécifications techniques que demandent certains logiciels, du moins si on fait du graphisme, ce qui est mon cas.


tibochamp a dit:


> Si c'est "jouer à l'apprenti sorcier" de réparer un ordinateur


Pour moi, oui tu as joué à l'apprenti sorcier parce que sur un modèle d'iMac de 2011, déjà il faut impérativement utiliser Assistant Boot Camp pour faire une installation de Windows. Si le SuperDrive est HS, il faut utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe, ce que j'ai déjà fait par le passé sans aucun problème.


tibochamp a dit:


> Pour revenir au fond, j'ai essayé avec un disque DVD externe de ce type : Superdrive apple et un DVD windows 8.1 non pas gravé mais acheté dans un vrai magasin, et ça ne boote pas dessus, ça reste sur un trait en haut a gauche , en attente.
> Je te fait remarquer que BootCamp précisait d'ailleurs que WIndows ne pouvait pas être installé depuis un lecteur DVD USB.


Ce qui sous-entendrait que ton SuperDrive n'est pas HS ou qu'il est encore connecté via sa nappe SATA empêchant la reconnaissance de l'externe. Mais là j'ai un doute, vu que le mien était bien HS et que j'avais viré.


tibochamp a dit:


> Ma question à ce sujet : pourquoi ?


A l'époque il fallait utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour faire une gravure d'un fichier .iso, mais comme beaucoup d'utilisateurs, soit le fichier n'était pas un original en provenance de chez Microsoft, soit il ne gravait pas correctement. D'ou la recommandation de faire une copie d'un DVD original ou d'un fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC pour vérifier qu'il soit bootable au démarrage.

Ceci dit, il est impossible de démarrer directement depuis un vrai DVD de Windows pour faire une installation. C'est lié principalement au fait que macOS va devoir gérer un boot de démarrage pour macOS et pour Windows. Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable et n'a jamais changé, hormis le fait de proposer depuis 2012, l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso.

Assistant Boot Camp va préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32, une fois fait, il laissera la main à l'installateur de Windows qui se lancera. Durant l'installation il faudra formater la partition qui portera le nom de BOOTCAMP _(en majuscules)_ au format NTFS. La suite de l'installation se déroulera sans aucune autre intervention. L'installation terminée, depuis Windows et sous l'Explorateur de fichiers, il faudra exécuter le fichier setup.exe qui installera tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement.

Je me répète, mais toute autre tentative sans Assistant Boot Camp sera vouée à un échec total, surtout avec les modèles d'avant 2012. Certains ont essayé de formater avant une partition en NTFS, puis de tenter l'installation, le résultat est un échec cuisant avec  une corruption du boot de démarrage de macOS obligeant de passer par une réparation via le Terminal, car Utilitaire de disque sera incapable de le faire !

Dernière recommandation, pour supprimer une partition Windows, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui donnera la possibilité d'en faire la suppression. Prends un peu de temps et lis les messages dans cette section du nombre de membres qui ont dû utiliser le Terminal pour rétablir la situation et notre ami *macomaniac* n'a jamais été au chômage.


----------



## tibochamp (8 Juin 2018)

Merci de prendre le temps de m'expliquer ce dont je me doutait : je ne peux plus installer windows sur cet ordinateur pour cause de bridage Apple étant donné que windows fonctionne sur ce matériel. 
Par contre mon superdrive est totalement HS et n'est même pas dans l'ordinateur donc ne fait surement pas d'interférence. Et le DVD externe est reconnu, mais il ne peut pas booter dessus : 


Locke a dit:


> D'ou la recommandation de faire une copie d'un DVD original ou d'un fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC pour vérifier qu'il soit bootable au démarrage.


Ai-je bien compris qu'il faut faire une copie du DVD d'installation de Windows et que l'original ne fonctionnerait pas ? 
Je ne comprend pas là... C'est tordu... 



Locke a dit:


> Assistant Boot Camp va préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32, une fois fait, il laissera la main à l'installateur de Windows qui se lancera. Durant l'installation il faudra formater la partition qui portera le nom de BOOTCAMP _(en majuscules)_ au format NTFS. La suite de l'installation se déroulera sans aucune autre intervention. L'installation terminée, depuis Windows et sous l'Explorateur de fichiers, il faudra exécuter le fichier setup.exe qui installera tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement.


Je connais le fonctionnement "normal" de bootcamp, et d'ailleurs j'ai commencé par essayer d'installer via Bootcamp ! J'ai posé ici une question justement parce que ça ne fonctionnait pas...  Apparemment je ne suis pas sur le bon forum, vu que si ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'on a mal fait les choses et donc bien fait pour vous... 



Locke a dit:


> du nombre de membres qui ont dû utiliser le Terminal pour rétablir la situation


Utiliser le Terminal n'est pas en soit une honte, c'est un outil très puissant de tout système informatique et qui permet de faire des choses qui ne nécessitent pas d'interfaces graphiques, comme beaucoup de choses effectivement. 

Si quelqu'un a des propositions autres que : ce mac est trop vieux, achètes en un nouveau, je préfèrerais ... Peux tu accepter qu'il fonctionne encore pour un certain nombre d'usages dont d'ailleurs certains qui semblent pas si simplistes que ça : photoshop, premiere pro, autocad, un certain nombre de jeux vidéos... Et qu'en changer n'est peut-être pas ma priorité?


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> Ai-je bien compris qu'il faut faire une copie du DVD d'installation de Windows et que l'original ne fonctionnerait pas ?
> Je ne comprend pas là... C'est tordu...


Non, comme tu as un vrai DVD original, le problème est autre et pour le moment je ne vois pas. Sinon, tu as essayé de relancer Assistant Boot Camp, de supprimer la partition en échec et de voir si avec Utilitaire de disque si ton disque dur à récupéré tout l'espace ?

Pour le savoir, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat...

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



Ah oui, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné et qu'aucun matériel USB ne soit connecté, sauf un lecteur/graveur.


tibochamp a dit:


> Peux tu accepter qu'il fonctionne encore pour un certain nombre d'usages dont d'ailleurs certains qui semblent pas si simplistes que ça : photoshop, premiere pro, autocad, un certain nombre de jeux vidéos...


Pour moi, cet iMac de 2011 est très vieux, tout le matériel interne ne peut pas suivre les recommandations techniques demandées par les nouveaux logiciels, y compris les jeux. Le mien avait une vraie carte graphique de 2 Go et pas une simple puce graphique.


----------



## tibochamp (9 Juin 2018)

Merci pour l'explication. 
Dejà un truc bizarre, BottCamp ne voit plus mes deux disques (SSD et HDD) mais seulement le HDD (disk1) depuis que j'ai repassé le SSD en HFS+ je crois... 
Effectivement en retirant tous les éléments USB, j'arrive à Booter sur le DVD, pas dans la partie Windows mais la EFI Boot. 
Par contre arrivée au moment du formatage ça ne marche toujours pas : soit j'ai juste utilisé Bootcamp et dans ce cas il se plaint que la partition est MBR... soit j'ai entre temps supprimé la partition bootcamp avec diskutil et il veut bien formater mais ensuite le message d'erreur "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante" ... Après il faut reformater le HDD parceque windows a créé une ribambelle de partitions que BootCamp ne reconnait pas. 
Voici ce que diskutil avant Bootcamp :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Systeme Mac             999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 2.0 TB     disk1s2
```


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

J'ai du mal à suivre, tu as 2 disques durs en interne et ou est passé Macintosh HD ainsi que la partition de récupération ?

Que dis très exactement le retour de la commande...

```
diskutil list
```
... ?


----------



## tibochamp (9 Juin 2018)

C'est ce que j'ai envoyé le retour de la commande. 
Il y a un HDD d'origine et un SSD à la place du DVD. 
Le Macintosh HD n'existe plus, le système étant installé sur le SSD "Systeme Mac". Effectivement la partition de Recovery a aussi été perdue dans cette bataille contre windows... 
Après réinstallation de High Sierra qui a dont remit le SSD en APFS, lancement de Bootcamp sur le SSD voici ce que ça donne : 

```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         699.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                301.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +699.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Systeme Mac             271.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-... *3.9 GB     disk3
```


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> Le Macintosh HD n'existe plus, le système étant installé sur le SSD "Systeme Mac". Effectivement la partition de Recovery a aussi été perdue dans cette bataille contre windows...


Le problème est que comme il y a 2 disques durs en interne, que le SuperDrive a été enlevé, que ça perturbe Assistant Boot Camp qui refusera de faire l'installation tant que la présence du second disque dur sera là. Il considère que c'est du matériel USB et reste bloqué sur son protocole. Du moins je ne vois que ça.

Il n'y a pas d'anomalie dans les partitions et la partition de récupération est bien là, suite à ta nouvelle installation.


----------



## tibochamp (9 Juin 2018)

Ca n'a pas l'air de le perturber plus que ça pourtant, il propose de choisir sur quel volume faire l'installation... 







J'ai vraiment l'impression que maintenant c'est un problème de gestion des partitions et du MBR de Windows qui a une incompatibilité avec high sierra... en tout cas avec ce matériel.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

De mieux en mieux avec macOS High Sierra, car je ne connais pas ce cas de figure, surtout avec un iMac de 2011 ! Là, je vais être coincé comme toi, mon matériel ne me permet pas de recréer ta configuration pour savoir comment va être la suite. Je suis très étonné de voir ta copie écran qui me laisse perplexe et j'aurais bien aimé testé ces possibilités.


----------



## tibochamp (10 Juin 2018)

Si tu as des idées de choses que je peux tester dit moi, je peux le faire. Mais je crois avoir épuisé pas mal de possibilités simples. Est-ce possible que windows s'emmêle les pinceaux avec le fait que le SSD soit considéré comme disk0 par apple alors qu'il est en SATA1 et vice versa, le HDD en SATA0 est disk1 ? En même temps je ne vois pas en quoi ça le gênerait et l'installation ne marche pas non plus sur le disque dur... 


Locke a dit:


> De mieux en mieux avec macOS High Sierra


Tu veux dire qu'il y a d'autres problèmes avec High Sierra ? Je n'ai pas trop approfondi, mais ne devrais-je pas mieux faire un downgrade sur un OS plus sûr ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2018)

Il se pourrait très bien qu'Assistant Boot Camp souhaite que le disque dur disk0 soit celui embarquant la version de macOS, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Par contre, ce dont je suis sûr c'est que la version de Windows *IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5.iso* que tu tentes d'installer n'est pas du tout adaptée, car c'est une version Embedded, version réservée à un système de faible capacité, généralement pour des systèmes embarqués du type de caisse enregistreuse.


----------



## tibochamp (10 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> la version de Windows *IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5.iso* que tu tentes d'installer n'est pas du tout adaptée, car c'est une version Embedded


Alors là, permet moi d'affirmer que c'est faux... c'est pas un ISO dejà, mais un DVD et il est bien écrit WINDOWS 8.1 VERSION COMPLETE. 
Issue d'un DVD acheté à la FNAC, pas vraiment un spécialiste en caisse enregistreuse...


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-... *3.9 GB     disk3


Si je me suis trompé tant mieux, mais j'en ai déduit cela d'après ton retour de commande Terminal, il me manquait donc la fin, mais j'ai quand même un doute.

Officiellement chez Microsoft, si on télécharge un fichier .iso de Windows 8.1... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO ...que l'on gravera ou pas, on a bien ceci...




...et la taille du fichier .iso est de 4,36 Go.


----------



## tibochamp (10 Juin 2018)

C'est pas un ISO, c'est un DVD, je peux essayer de télécharger le fichier que tu dit, le graver sur un DVD et recommencer l'opération, mais je doute que ça marche...


----------



## tibochamp (11 Juin 2018)

En fait quand je grave l'iso que tu vois ci dessous, le DVD obtenu est celui ci... donc quasi le même que 
 IRM_CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5.iso  probablement que c'est une version plus récente téléchargée que achetée en 2013... Qu'est-ce que qui faisait tiquer en fait? le IRM au début? au lieu de IR5 ?


----------



## tibochamp (11 Juin 2018)

Bon, avec le nouveau DVD, ça ne marche pas non plus. 
Toujours le même : 


> _'Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque selectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les système EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT'_


Il semblerait que Bootcamp ne prépare pas correctement le disque pour windows 8. Mais je ne vois pas de solution...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

Bonjour *tibochamp
*
Une table alternative de type *H*ybrid_*MBR* (*HMBR*) doit exister sur le bloc *0* (ou 1er bloc) du disque > décrivant en mode *MBR* au plus 3 partitions du disque > dont la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Cette table *HMBR* > alternative de la table principale *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) résidente des 33 blocs suivants --> avait pour mission de permettre le boot de type "*Legacy*" (à l'ancienne) de Windows (et de son système d'installation). Càd. une séquence : *EFI* --> émulation d'un *BIOS* > lecture de la *HMBR* > exécution du *boot_loader* : *bootmgr* (soit de l'OS Windows installé > soit de l'OS d'installation).

Windows-8 est susceptible de 2 types de boot : "*Legacy*" (comme décrit ci-dessus) > ou *UEFI* = séquence : *EFI* > lecture de la *GPT* > exécution du *boot_loader* alternatif : *bootmgr.efi* (de Windows ou de son programme d'installation).

Le DVD que tu as gravé semble ne permettre qu'un boot de type *UEFI* > ce qui est bloqué par l'existence d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* permettant le boot *Legacy*. Il faut alors reconvertir cette *HMBR* au type de *MBR* par défaut sur le bloc *0* = une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Celle-ci ne décrit aucune partition du disque en mode *MBR* > mais décrit l'ensemble de l'espace-disque comme constituant une pseudo-partition unique de type *0xEE* = de "type-*EFI*". En faisant cela > la *PMBR* passe la main à la *GPT* principale sans susciter de blocage d'une installation en mode *UEFI*.

L'utilitaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ permet d'effectuer cette reconversion (*HMBR* => *PMBR*) - comme inversement d'ailleurs une conversion (*PMBR* => *HMBR*). Comme la manœuvre implique un certain nombre d'opération > il faudra que tu indiques si tu es disponible (et que je le sois aussi).


----------



## tibochamp (11 Juin 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *tibochamp
> *
> Une table alternative de type *H*ybrid_*MBR* (*HMBR*) doit exister sur le bloc *0* (ou 1er bloc) du disque > décrivant en mode *MBR* au plus 3 partitions du disque > dont la partition *BOOTCAMP*.
> 
> ...



Merci de ta réponse ! 
Je serai disponible éventuellement jeudi après midi et vendredi pour tenter ce qui peut l'être. 
Sinon, ça sera pour une autre fois. Si tu connais  des pas à pas bien faits, même en anglais, je peux voir si je peux le tenter tout seul...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

On peut essayer jeudi après-midi.


----------



## tibochamp (13 Juin 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> On peut essayer jeudi après-midi.


Ok pour moi à partir de 15h, merci !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2018)

D'accord : à demain.

Si tu veux accélérer les opérations par anticipation > tu peux faire 2 choses -->

*- a)* désactiver le *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) qui bloquerait la manipulation des tables de partitions (et déjà leur lecture). Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP* --> si tu obtiens : « *Enabled* » > c'est que le *SIP* est activé et qu'll faut le désactiver. Ce n'est possible que dans le Terminal de la session de secours > pas dans l'actuel de macOS.

donc tu redémarres > et tu tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*. Passe la commande :


```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*. Tu peux redémarrer sur macOS (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > tu choisis *Macintosh HD* > tu redémarres dessus). Si tu repasses la commande :


```
csrutil status
```


dans ta session --> tu dois obtenir comme retour : « *Disabled* » (désactivé). Évidemment > si tu avais ce retour dès la 1ère commande informative dans ta session > tout ce que je viens de décrire serait inutile.

-----------

*- b)* télécharger et installer *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_.

Va sur SourceForge à : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > presse le bouton vert : *Download* --> tu vas récupérer un paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* -->

double-clique-le et l'utilitaire *gdisk* sera installé at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*.
----------

Tout cela effectué > il ne restera plus qu'à manœuvrer.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

Ok, je serai prêt. 
Est-ce que la partition BootCamp doit être faite ou non? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Quel est l'OS installé actuellement sur ton disque ?


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

10.13.5 High Sierra


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Il vaut mieux que tu crées d'abord la partition *BOOTCAMP* --> ce qui permettra de vérifier le type de table *MBR* inscrite sur le bloc *0* : *HMBR* ou *PMBR* > et d'agir en conséquence.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

OK. J'ai tout préparé, téléchargé GPT fdisk, remis boot camp et désactivé le SIP. je suis prêt quand tu veux. 
Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Je viens aussi de me connecter.

Dans le Terminal --> passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques (interne / externes) > avec table de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

Voilà le résultat : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         698.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                302.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Donnees                 2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +698.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Systeme Mac             277.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Tu as donc un SSD de *1 To* > avec High Sierra en format *apfs* > et une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *302 Go*.

Passe maintenant la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation de la commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque > dont les secteurs portant les tables de partition

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

```
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1363281280      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1363690920         600        
  1363691520   589832192      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

La mention -->

```
Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```


est la façon dont l'utilitaire *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) désigne une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Celle-ci réside ici -->


```
0           1         MBR
```


càd. sur le seul bloc zéro. Impossible avec une telle table alternative *HMBR* > décrivant des partitions en mode *MBR* > d'installer Windows en mode *UEFI*, le programme d'installation dénonçant dans ce contexte la présence d'une table *MBR* là où était escomptée une *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able).
----------

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


en t'authentifiant encore à l'aveugle

tu étrennes *gdisk* en lui demandant d'afficher les tables de partition du disque

Poste l'affichage retourné.

Note : toutes ces commandes (*gpt* vs *gdisk* ne sont possible qu'à *SIP* désactivé).


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Ces mentions -->

```
MBR: hybrid
  ...........

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


ne laissent aucune place au doute : une table *H*ybrid_*MBR* est bien en place sur le bloc *0*.

Tu dois avoir affichée l'invite de commande interactive du mode standard de *gdisk* -->

```
Command (? for help):
```

saisis la simple lettre -->


```
r
```

et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" pour valider) > ce qui change l'invite de commande en -->


```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help): ?
```


qui est l'indication que tu es passé dans le mode *r*écupération de *gdisk*. Saisis la simple lettre -->


```
o
```


comme *o*pen (ouvrir la table de partition *HMBR*) et ↩︎

Poste le tableau retourné de la *HMBR*.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

```
Disk size is 1953525168 sectors (931.5 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x88D4EDBD
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE
   2                409640   1363690919   primary     0xFF
   3            1363691520   1953523711   primary     0x0B
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Une table *HMBR* peut décrire > en alternative de boot de la *GPT* principale > au plus *3* partitions du disque dont la définition (en termes de localisations sur les blocs) est empruntée à la *GPT*. D'où la désignation de *HMBR* : table *MBR* *H*ybridée d'après la description de partitions de la *GPT* prise comme source.

Les 3 partitions ici décrites sont la partition *EFI* (n°*1* de la *GPT*) > la partition *apfs* (n°*2* de la *GPT*) > la partition *BOOTCAMP* (n°*3* de la *GPT*). La partition *BOOTCAMP* est décrite de manière louche (la désignation des blocs inclut l'espace libre de *600* blocs entre la partition *apfs* et *BOOTCAMP* > l'*hex code* du type de la partition n'est pas *0x07* > le *bootable_flag* : indication du caractère démarrable n'est pas apposé - ce qui se verrait par un ***).

Passons.

----------

Saisis la lettre -->

```
x
```


comme e*x*pert et ↩︎ > ce qui change l'invite de commande en -->


```
Expert command (? for help):
```


indication que tu es dans le mode *expert* de *gdisk*. Saisis la lettre -->


```
n
```


comme *n*ew PMBR (créer une nouvelle table *P*rotective_*MBR*) et ↩︎ > tu récupères sans commentaire l'invite de commande -->


```
Expert command (? for help):
```


saisis la simple lettre :


```
w
```


comme *w*rite (écrire la table de partition au disque) et ↩︎ > ce qui affiche les déclarations -->


```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


tu saisis la lettre -->


```
y
```


comme *y*es et ↩︎ > ce qui retourne les nouvelles déclarations -->


```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk6.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```


en te redonnant l'invite de commande régulière du Terminal > signe que *gdisk* a quitté.

l'essentiel de ces déclarations est que : le *kernel* n'aura pas chargé la nouvelle table *PMBR* > ce qui nécessite un redémarrage pour la lui faire prendre en charge.
*
Redémarre* donc une fois > de retour dans ta session > passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste les 2 tableaux retournés.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

ça a l'air d'avoir bien marché : le MBR est bien redevenu PMBR:

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1363281280      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1363690920         600        
  1363691520   589832192      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```

Et le fdisk renvoie bien  : 


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

Ces mentions -->

```
0           1         PMBR
.....................................
  MBR: protective
.................
Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```


montrent qu'il y a eu reconversion : *HMBR* => *PMBR* - comme tu l'avais bien interprété.

Tu peux quitter le Terminal > et tenter de nouveau d'installer Windows à partir d'un boot sur ton DVD d'install.

Note : je ne connais rien à Windows - n'ayant jamais utilisé cet OS. Donc ce sera plutôt *Locke* ton interlocuteur > s'il y a des finesses d'installation de Windows.


----------



## tibochamp (14 Juin 2018)

Merci ! J'essaie tout de suite et je vous tient au courant.

EDIT : 
Alors ça marche pas. 
Message : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. "
Solution trouvée sue ce site  : Apparemment Windows ne peut pas s'installer s'il y a plus de 4 partitions primaires. La solution serait de débrancher le disque dur superflux... (chiant dans un iMac...) Je cherche s'il n'y a pas une solution logicielle pour le dé-monter pendant l'installation de windows...


----------



## tibochamp (15 Juin 2018)

Bon, dans l'ensemble tout a marché, L'installation OK, mais le periphérique audio n'est pas reconnu, considéré comme non présent a priori alors que évidemment sous Mac ça marche. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'autres périphériques moins visible qui ne marche pas. Sinon, je dois pouvoir m'en tirer avec une interface audio externe. 
Merci en tout cas, c'était bien galère cette histoire...


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2018)

tibochamp a dit:


> L'installation OK, mais le periphérique audio n'est pas reconnu, considéré comme non présent a priori alors que évidemment sous Mac ça marche. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'autres périphériques moins visible qui ne marche pas.


Lorsque qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers, il faut impérativement utiliser ceux qu'il proposera et ne pas télécharger une version récente, car ils ne seront pas en correspondance avec le matériel interne d'un Mac. Par défaut Assistant  Boot Camp ne supporte pas de voir une partition supplémentaire et un disque USB de connectés.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2018)

@ *tibochamp
*
Content pour toi que notre petite manipulation de la table *MBR* (reconversion *HMBR* => *PMBR*) ait débloqué l'installation de Windows.

Pour les poblèmes de détails du fonctionnement de l'OS par contre --> je passe à *Locke.*


----------

